# Troubled Apprentice, what to do?!?



## cheftobe (Dec 12, 2005)

Under my apprenticeship program I have to put so many hours in at different stations, I currently have enough hours at one of the stations and my chef refuses to move me to another. He comments that the school will never know what hours are spent at each station and that he will simply sign off that the hours were completed. I feel that this regresses the learning process and I told him this fact. He was upset that I questioned him. I will do whatever is necessary in the kitchen, any task, I will man any station. I also realize that I have to put my time in as an apprentice.I have zero problem doing the work!!!! 
I also entered a chaud froid competition and told him that I wanted to go ahead and make 2 particular dishes, he told me that they would never win. He also stated that since I am working under him, that I would have to do what he suggests since I will be representing the restaurant. Again, I told him how I felt and again he was upset. The day before the event I stayed after work to finish my project, he decided to take over and pretty much did my project.... Not happy about that either, he slopped the dishes together, he would ask me what I wanted to do, I told him, then he went and did something totally different. I actually spent 3 hours before the comp. "cleaning" up the dishes. Luckily I ended up getting a Bronze. 
I do not want to sound big headed, I am really down to earth with my thoughts. I have SO much to learn it is unreal, but I feel that he is impeding my learning process!! What can I do? 

PS> There are 2 other apprentices and they all feel the same way in regards to the learning disability. We all really feel that we are spinning our wheels!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

"...He was upset that I questioned him...." Yup, been there, done that. My Chef got upset when I openly and honestly questioned him about the sacred right of apprentices drying salt. The salt would come in 5o kg sacks, wet, and had to be dried in the oven, then put through the vegetable mill to break up the lumps. I pointed out that this was very time consuming and if you factored in the amount of salt tht was being dumped out behind the Chef's back, it was far cheaper to buy the salt in 1 kg bags. I got two solid weeks of morning shift for that one....

A couple of questions. One, are you currently short staffed? You are absolutely right about being moved from station to station, and that you are there to learn. Your attitude of doing what needs to be done is admirable and appreciated. But are you currently understaffed? In my apprenticeship, us cook's apprentices had school together once a week, every week for three years. One of the most common complaints between us 30 or so apprentices was that we were constantly being stuck on garde manger, or entremtier, sometimes for 7 or 9 months at a time. Myself, I was stuck in the pastry section for over a year. I think it had something to do with the Police looking for the Pastry Chef, seems he had a fondness for driving while impaired. First and last time I ever saw cops in our kitchen....I'm digressing here. Problem was I liked it in the pastry section but I was also good, and the Chef was reluctant to hire a trained ( and more expensive) pastry chef. If you're currently understaffed, and the Chef knows that so-and-so will be coming to work for him in April,, then he'll make you stick it out in your section until the new guy shows up.

About the competition, did you apply for it with his consent or approval? Who pays for the materials and labour? Don't want to be harsh here with these questions, and I don't want to stick up for your Chef without ever having met him. But if he he's paying for the materials and doesn't have a say in it, it might be a reason for him being cheesed off. I was told straight out that I couldn't enter any competitions until my third year. Why? because 18 or so years ago some apprentice had royally screwed up and cost the Chef a bundle in materials. Not fair, but I had to deal with it. I managed a silver in hot food presented cold in my third year, but I had to pay for the taxi to get my stuff down to the hall....
Learn what you can from your Chef. If you can gain his trust, you can squeeze alot more stuff from his brain and right into yours.


----------



## cheftobe (Dec 12, 2005)

foodpump, we are definently NOT short staffed. I truly feel that he does not want us to suceed (by us I mean the other 2 apprentices), and he strictly wants us to meld into cooks for his restaurant. I am 7 years older than him and actually the oldest in the kitchen(ouch), I am 35 years young and I have dealt with these situations and people more than the other apprentices who are 20 and 21. I can "see" what is happening without factoring in a "conspiracy theory" that everyone is trying to ruin me. As I said in my previous post, I am not trying to come across as an arrogant SOB, but I do know my stuff, and think that with proper schooling, a willing mentor, and good timing I can really make something of myself. Whether it takes me 3 years or 15 years, I know I have it in me. I do understand that he has the task of juggling owning/running the place and "tutoring" the kitchen staff. Either he doesnt juggle well, or he simply isnt into the whole apprenticeship idea anymore, whatever it is I need to get out. He has taught me a number of things and I appreciate the tidbits, but I still have to go

In regards to the competition, yes he paid for everything. Even if I did pay for it, he still would of had to approve the dishes. I will be entering on my own in the future. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, if you need to get out, then you need to get out. But a Chef is not only a teacher, mentor, and good cook, s/he's also a commanding officer. That means that they will run the kitchen as they see fit, and that they will bear the responsibility of food costs, labour costs, the quality standards of food and the morale of the brigade. An apprentice has to be aware of these facts, but does not have to take direct responsibility for them. One of the best Chefs I've worked under called himself a "benevolent dictator". And he was. On the other hand, I know of several non-com. officers in the army who complained that they didn't learn much from a well run outfit, and would ask to be transfered to a poorly run one so that they could see the mistakes a poor commanding officer makes.

You didn't mention what year of apprenticeship you're in, or what kind of background you've had prior to your aprenticeship. There is no substitute or repalcement for hands-on experience. In my case, it was the owner, not the Chef, who demanded that no first or second year apprentice take up the saute and saucier staions. Alot of other places also had this rule. It is your Chef's decision to decide when you're ready to move onto other stations, and I can only assume from your postings, that he doesn't feel that you're ready. Why this is so, I don't know, but I want to emphasize that it has nothing to do with personal conflicts, but only with your technique and attitude. I've witnessed countless times alot of friction (understatement of the year...) between the Chef and the saucier, almost to a point of bitter hatred, but the Chef will inisist that the saucier or take up the post because he feels that the saucier is the best man for the job. Might hate his guts, but still thinks he's the best man for the job. A benevolent dictator.

So if you want to change kitchens and Chefs, then do it. But choose wisely, and never forget that it's the Chef's call when, and which station you'll be working at. Oh, and for any future competions, even if you're forking out for the materials, get the Chef's permission to cook in the kitchen, even if it's on your day off. It's his command, his kitchen, and he still has to be responsible for it. Nothing like a p.o.'d owner, who just signed a stack of paychecks on a slow night, come into the kitchen, and demand from the Chef to know why so-and-so is futzing around on a show piece when he should be working on the line.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Strait up, a chefs #1 job is to run the kitchen, ensure food quality, and keep costs under control. As far as training staff, a chef trains staff to work in his kitchen. It is not a chefs job to provide you a complete culinary education (it should be the school teaching you). Many apprentices won't even touch the saucier station until after they complete their apprenticeship. 

I've dealt with the same problems during my apprenticeship (I'm actually 'stuck' in second year because of a problem/feud with the governing body). It was very frustrating for me because before I started my 'official' apprenticeship, I was cooking meat and sauté stations at several busy restaurants beforehand (including stints as evening kitchen manager at 2 restaurants, and being the man in charge of over a dozen banquets). It was frustrating, but I simply decided to learn on my own. I read cooking books/text books constantly, practice techniques at home, so that at work there is no technique I don't already know before I've done it. 

Anyhow, if your chef can't accomodate you, quit. But have you talked to him yet? Instead of 'feeling' as though he is holding you back, have a conversation with him, tell him of your frustrations (but don't 'threaten' to quit, this kind of posturing doesn't sit well with alot of people), and see what his answer is.


----------

